# Standing on lexan



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lexan/Polycarbonate- It’s strong but scratches very easily. It would look terrible after the first few trips. 
Acrylic- harder and more scratch resistant but you give up the flexibility and it has a tendency to crack very easily.


----------



## Bryson Turner (May 3, 2017)

It also works as a magnifying glass. Itll cook your livewell and if you fold it over and forget to fold it back and leave it in the sun it will cook your glass and or SeaDek if you have it. Cause i left mine folded one time and it melted a piece of SeaDek


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I have 2. I don't know if mine are lexan or acrylic but they are about 1/2" thick and no issues with warping, burning my finish inside the live well or outside when flipped up, or killing bait in south FL sun. Obviously, they can scratch easier than non-skid but still look nearly new after 5 years and I stand on one all the time when yellowtailing. If I'm not standing on it, it has a cutting board or chum bucket on it.

I don't know why one would need a clear lid but it hasn't caused any issues.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

https://coloradoplastics.com/polycarbonate-lexan-vs-acrylic-lucite/


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Either of them can be polished back to perfect if they get scratched but I ithink you need more than 3/8".


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks guys. I think I might give it a try still. I'm thinking lexan, I'd rather it be more easily scratched then have a chance of cracking under foot.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

AFV is always looking for submissions!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

firecat1981 said:


> Thanks guys. I think I might give it a try still. I'm thinking lexan, I'd rather it be more easily scratched then have a chance of cracking under foot.


When I worked in the hurricane shutter business we used 1/4” Lexan for oddball window coverings and it was Miami/Dade compliant for impact resistance. It might flex but it won’t break. I’ve made boat windshields with it and heated it with a heat gun and bent it over aluminum angle for the corners and it won’t crack.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> When I worked in the hurricane shutter business we used 1/4” Lexan for oddball window coverings and it was Miami/Dade compliant for impact resistance. It might flex but it won’t break. I’ve made boat windshields with it and heated it with a heat gun and bent it over aluminum angle for the corners and it won’t crack.


Is there any specific way you guys drilled it so it didn't promote cracking? Also did you heat finish the edges?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

May I ask why go through the trouble and concern for a clear door? Good spot to bust ass on when it’s wet.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

firecat1981 said:


> Is there any specific way you guys drilled it so it didn't promote cracking? Also did you heat finish the edges?


They make bits to drill it. A sharp regular one works. Just go carefully. Polishing edges. Sand progressively smoother then hit with torch to get the gloss back or buff it.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Capnredfish said:


> May I ask why go through the trouble and concern for a clear door? Good spot to bust ass on when it’s wet.


Just for the aesthetics. I compromised a lot of the fancy touches on this skiff to get it done. There are a few easy things I can do now to up the wow factor. While I'm usually a function over form kinda guy, I find myself drawn to this one touch.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

firecat1981 said:


> Is there any specific way you guys drilled it so it didn't promote cracking? Also did you heat finish the edges?


Regular bits work fine, it doesn’t crack at all. Cut it with a chop saw, circular saw, jigsaw, drill it, grind it with a flap disc, counter sink holes and use finish washers etc. I still have sheets of it and use it for all kinds of projects.


----------

